# Prewar Black Drop Centers



## saladshooter (May 27, 2018)

Howdy

I will pay $400 for a set of black 7 condition, true, prewar set of CWC profile, thin white pinstripe wheels with ND rear hub. 

But I will consider damn near any prewar black with white pinstripe wheelsets.

Let me know what you have.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 31, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 4, 2018)

Don't have to be purty!

Too much shiny on this bike!




Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Don't have to be purty!
> 
> Too much shiny on this bike!
> View attachment 819195
> ...




Nice bike Chad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 22, 2018)

Still looking!

Thank you!
Chad


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 22, 2018)

I have an original paint set of black with white stripes, new departure hubs, and black Allstate tires 26". I think they would look good on your bike. I have to do some digging.
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 22, 2018)

A nice set of blood red color would off set it better I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 22, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> I have an original paint set of black with white stripes, new departure hubs, and black Allstate tires 26". I think they would look good on your bike. I have to do some digging.
> Best Regards
> Frank



If salad shooter passes I may be interested!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 22, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> A nice set of blood red color would off set it better I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I have a beautiful set of red wheels but they don't quite match the red on the bike. I'm kind of after the same look as this. I think it's a winning combination.

...and PM sent to Frank...


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 22, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> If salad shooter passes I may be interested!



Ok


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 25, 2018)

Frank's turned out to be blue. So still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 26, 2018)

Not sure if these are original or repainted. Dusty from hanging.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 4, 2018)

Still looking

Thank you!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 9, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 4, 2018)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 6, 2018)

Still looking 

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 21, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 28, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 2, 2018)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2018)

Teaser


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 2, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Teaser
> View attachment 893845



GOTDAMNIT!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> GOTDAMNIT!



Another...



Not sure if I picked this bike up because I like it or because I knew it would drive you nuts


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 2, 2018)

You've been sent to the back of the line for my wife's Colson!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> You've been sent to the back of the line for my wife's Colson!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 11, 2018)

$till looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2018)

Still looking for the rarest wheelset on the planet! Evidently

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 16, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 28, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 3, 2019)

Still looking. There have been a couple bikes with these wheels for sale in the past. Are they still available?!  Let me know!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 10, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 22, 2019)

I will pay $400 for a set of black 7 condition, true, prewar set of CWC profile, thin white pinstripe wheels with ND rear hub.

But I will consider damn near any prewar black with white pinstripe wheelsets.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey fellas if you see a set in a buddy's stash or at a swap, turn a profit by sending them this way!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2019)

Another teaser   I do regret selling this one.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 27, 2019)

Did that bike have fenders with it? Painted?


bikewhorder said:


> Another teaser   I do regret selling this one.  View attachment 938955


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Did that bike have fenders with it? Painted?





Even better

...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2019)

Its possible these aluminum fenders did leave the factory with some paint on them.  @dougfisk


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 1, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2019)

If you may have thought I found a set, I haven't....yet.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 7, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 25, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 1, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 22, 2019)

Still looking for an *Original* prewar set of black with white pinstripe wheels.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 4, 2019)

Still looking for a set.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 10, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 15, 2019)

Still looking for a set.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 23, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 2, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

